# Deuter Hydration Packs



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking to get a new hydration pack. I have a Camelbak Octane 18x now which is a comfortable size for me. I've heard great things about the Ospreys but I was looking online and came across the Deuters at REI. I have a Deuter backpacking pack that is really good quality. It looks like the Deuter Compact EXP 12, 10 & 8 are cycling specific , even with an internal sleeve pocket for a small air pump a helmet harness type thing and even has a internal rain fly.

Anyone have one? Like them?

And yes, i am aware of other great hydration packs and have read the reviews. I did a search for Deuter and couldnt find anything so lets keep this thread dedicated to Deuter.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I have an old version of the Race EXP and I love it. I am running a camelbak antitode bladder with it though, because I wasn't fond of the platypus bladder that it came with (mind you, this was 6-7 years ago, I'm sure the bladders in current models are better). 

Other than that, it has been flawless. It's cool to wear, it fits well, and has lasted 7 years of falls, endos, tree scrapes, and everything else I have done with it on. I would absolutely recommend it. All zippers still work 100% too, which was why I switched away from camelbak in the first place.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the Deuters with the completely mesh straps and back suspension. It is the best about not getting a sweaty back and shoulders, although the pack itself is not as good as a Vaude.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

I've got a 3 year old Race X Air which I like for it's just big enough size. Quality and wear have been good. Overall, it does it's job.

I never found much merit to Deuter's claim of better ventilation where the pack sits on your back however. Maybe if you were skydiving.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Slowup said:


> I've got a 3 year old Race X Air which I like for it's just big enough size. Quality and wear have been good. Overall, it does it's job.
> 
> I never found much merit to Deuter's claim of better ventilation where the pack sits on your back however. Maybe if you were skydiving.


I also have the Race X Air, but I absolutely noticed the improved airflow, as compared to my old cback... significant difference in comfort, riding in the sauna that is GA.

Construction, fit, and durability has been top notch. My only knock on it would be, it could use a few internal organizer pockets, but it's really a non-issue. I have been more than pleased with the pack.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

beanbag said:


> I like the Deuters with the completely mesh straps and back suspension. It is the best about not getting a sweaty back and shoulders, although the pack itself is not as good as a Vaude.


Correct, and I own both!


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Good to know info. I'm going to swing by and take a look at them at the store to see what kind if internal storage they have.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*Deuter Attack*



beanbag said:


> I like the Deuters with the completely mesh straps and back suspension. It is the best about not getting a sweaty back and shoulders, although the pack itself is not as good as a Vaude.


When I could find something better than Camelbak, and that was a long time ago, I stuck w smarter designs, generally better makes i.e. Dakine Nomad, Vaude's, for an all day pack. But like the Deuter mesh backs I was not happy with the "Tootsie roll" effect when stuffed. This was made more apparent in contrast when I was introduced to the Deuter Attack pack, and boy did it solve typical "live with" pack shortcomings; no roll, separation movement. The Attack is very integral to one's upper mass via a plate to protect but also acts as a stay. Quality is top notch and the pads are also stiff with very generous air channeling. No more pack hunting or "live with" pack riding. I will have to search this model up, as I have not seen it for a while. I have beat the crap out of it, and it looks none the worse.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*on sale*



rawdoggie said:


> Good to know info. I'm going to swing by and take a look at them at the store to see what kind if internal storage they have.


Now have the 14+3 liter (L) Hyper Air and it's perfect for me. Still haven't needed to expand it to 17L by opening the bellows zipper, but haven't skied a cold day with it yet. The Deuter is a 20L and unless skiing I just don't use the size. The old Vaude I have is 10L and barely has room for a tube and pump along with a 100L bladder and is not quite as comfortable as the new design. 
Osprey sizes differently in that their 10L pack is bigger than a Vaude equal to about 12 or 13L. 
Vaudes do come with a bladder but can taste it, I use Platypus.
BikeBagshop has it for $79, $40 off. Last years design.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

grandsalmon said:


> When I could find something better than Camelbak, and that was a long time ago, I stuck w smarter designs, generally better makes i.e. Dakine Nomad, Vaude's, for an all day pack. But like the Deuter mesh backs I was not happy with the "Tootsie roll" effect when stuffed. This was made more apparent in contrast when I was introduced to the Deuter Attack pack, and boy did it solve typical "live with" pack shortcomings; no roll, separation movement. The Attack is very integral to one's upper mass via a plate to protect but also acts as a stay. Quality is top notch and the pads are also stiff with very generous air channeling. No more pack hunting or "live with" pack riding. I will have to search this model up, as I have not seen it for a while. I have beat the crap out of it, and it looks none the worse.


I have this pack with a camel back antidote bladder, I had to get it from Europe as they were not sold in the us at the time, but I think that's changed. I love the pack the only downside is it's weight, the spinal protection pad adds some weight that the others don't have it's also longer but it's top quality.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the Deuter Race EXP Air. Worth the extra $.

No more sweaty back. Stays in place when the trail gets chunky.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I got a new Deuter exp 12 this season and so far I've found it to be quite a decent performer. I paid 90bucks for it at mountain equipment co-op (Canadian store)

I am using it with a camelbak antidote bladder. Overall I'm happy with it as my medium range pack (for some reason I like collecting packs). My short ride pack is a camelbak lobo and my winter/long range pack is a dakine apex. I've also had various other packs such as the camelbak mule
Deuter pros;
Fit. It's pretty comfy
Rainfly - a nice to have
Expansion room - very nice feature adds extra storage if required
Compression straps - packs cinches down nice and tight
Venting- doesnt seem as hot on the back as some other packs
Belt pockets - probably biggest reason I bought the pack Having pockets on waist belts is awesome. Camera in one side. Gel packs in the other. Very easy to access while riding

Deuter cons;
Side load bladder pocket - often the pack doesn't feel 'centered' as you put the bladder in via side zipped pocket. Top load is better
Internal storage - personal preference but I think the dakine
Packs are a little better thought out for pockets

Overall I'd rate it an 8/10. I only take it on rides longer than 4 hours or if the weathers bad and i need different clothing layers. 2-3 hours and warm I use the lobo as its smaller and lighter. Less than 2 hours it's bottles and jersey pockets - which really feels the best


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Bikeriderguy- thanks for the info on your new pack. I had never thought that the side load would be a problem. That's good to know. I wasn't able to get my hands on the deuter packs at my local rei. I'll try another location and see if they have them


----------



## toucansam (Jan 9, 2012)

Bikerideguy - Thanks for the detailed info. I was just about to make the purchase, but the non-center feel for side loading bladder has me concerned. I'll definitely go check it out before buying now.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Anytime. Glad I could be of assistance. Maybe I'm making more out of the side loading issue than it is but I'm pretty anal retentive ( so I've been told). Just try put a bladder with a couple liters of water in it when the pack has your stuff in it. 
As mentioned, I do quite like pack
Cheers
Jb


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Jeff in Bend said:


> I have this pack with a camel back antidote bladder, I had to get it from Europe as they were not sold in the us at the time, but I think that's changed. I love the pack the only downside is it's weight, the spinal protection pad adds some weight that the others don't have it's also longer but it's top quality.


Yea, it has been something like four years to the updated version which has the option of removing the plate, but leaves a compression foam, along with the channeled back. If you search the Attack, there is a translated video of the new one, quite a bit larger, same tough weight of material. I am not that inclined to say it would be better for me, as I would rather have a pack of that size, capacity, (not shape) more low slung- something Fox I think was trying to aim for, and seems to make sense. There are two sizes.
What keeps me partial to the old one is that it does limit me to the exact amount I really need on an all day sojourn; the top-load bladder area is large enough for...full bladder, tube, pumps, ace roll, jacket, two sandwiches, cmpct camera, glass case... The outer side-load holds total essentials: tool, parts, etc... stuff I won't access as often, but never want to forget. The side cinch-snap webs can hold xtra cothing well, if need. And then you have the very capable net that clips over that for xtra pro gear. All in all, the waist triangle'd straps keep it snug (though side pockets are cool). I find I am also not adjusting straps once it's fit, no matter the load, and multiple times I sling it on.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I've got a Compact Air EXP 10 and it rocks. 

It has an updated version of the Race Air's open mesh back panel system so it breathes amazingly. The shoulder straps are also mesh on the front so they help keep moving some air also.

The side loading of the bladder was odd the first couple times but once I realized to just flex the back panel stays out of the way when loading it things have been great. I've never felt like the pack was lop sided. There is a little velcro tab in there that holds the clip from the Source / Deuter bladders. The tab hold the bladder vertical in the back no matter how much or how little water you have put in. I've been using the Source bladders for what feels like over a decade and they have been great (MEC in Canada has always had them), no taste and easy to clean out and load ice.

The hip fin pockets are great for allen keys (new bike I seem to be fiddling a lot with bars and seat position recently) or a snack. 

Once you use a an Aircomfort style pack you'll never want to switch back. You can feel the cool air going across your back once you get moving in hot weather.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I recently got a Race Air EXP, and I'm very happy with it overall. I think the mesh back is the best thing ever; it's like air conditioning for my back!

I wish it was a bit more comfortable. With a heavy load the straps dig into my shoulders a bit. It's not bad, but it doesn't disappear on my back like some packs I've used. It doesn't feel like it's designed to carry a lot of weight, and carrying 6L of water in Moab, plus snacks and a small first aid kit, was pushing the limit of what I would want to carry in that pack. Another comfort issue is that it seems to be a bit curved, which is good for when I'm on the bike, but uncomfortable off the bike. I don't wear it off the bike that much, but it would be nice to be able to use it as a small day pack. Finally the hip straps are not great either.

I've only used the Source bladder twice so far; I still prefer my old Camelbak bladder. No major issues with it except that twisting the bite valve looks like it should shut off water flow but actually has no effect. The cap for the bite valve is a nice idea, but when I'm trying to grab the hose while riding the cap sometimes gets tangled up a bit. The cap is also very large.


----------

